# Jetzt neu: PC-Games-PC GTX770-Edition mit 128-GB-SSD und Core i5-4570 [Anzeige]



## pcgh_Daniel_W (15. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jetzt neu: PC-Games-PC GTX770-Edition mit 128-GB-SSD und Core i5-4570 [Anzeige]* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jetzt neu: PC-Games-PC GTX770-Edition mit 128-GB-SSD und Core i5-4570 [Anzeige]


----------



## kalkbrenner86 (15. Juli 2013)

wir immer teurer pffff


----------



## Chronik (8. August 2013)

Also wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich den, GTX770-Edition nehmen und das nur weil ich Win 8 nicht haben will, pffff Win 8.

Kleine Anregung an die die den PC aufbauen bzw. designen. Mal noch ein Vorwort ich habe einen von ALTERNATE (PCGH PC), der schon etwas älter ist ca. 3 Jahre.
Nun gut zu meinen anliegen. Was haltet ihr davon macht die USB Port nicht seitlich sondern oben auf den Tower (egal ob Big- oder Midi-Tower) und da bitte nicht nur USB 2, sondern USB 3 (von mir aus nur USB 3)!


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_W (14. August 2013)

Chronik schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon macht die USB Port nicht seitlich sondern oben auf den Tower (egal ob Big- oder Midi-Tower) und da bitte nicht nur USB 2, sondern USB 3 (von mir aus nur USB 3)!


 
Genau das haben wir bei diesem neuen PC-Games-PC getan, das verwendete Fractal-Design-Gehäuse hat die USB-Ports oben und unterstützt auch USB 3.0.


----------



## diethelm (25. September 2013)

Ist das ganze auch ohne die Logos zu bekommen?


----------



## Romim (26. September 2013)

hm für eine gtx 770 sollte man doch eher ein 600w netzteil einebaut haben sind 530 da nicht ein bisschen wenig? ich weiß natürlich wird lieber mehr angegeben damit nvidia auf der sicheren seite ist aber 70 watt weniger als angegeben?


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2013)

Romim schrieb:


> hm für eine gtx 770 sollte man doch eher ein 600w netzteil einebaut haben sind 530 da nicht ein bisschen wenig? ich weiß natürlich wird lieber mehr angegeben damit nvidia auf der sicheren seite ist aber 70 watt weniger als angegeben?


 
Nee nee, das passt schon. So ein PC verbraucht im Maximum nicht mehr als 300-350W, bei nem Markennetzteil reichen da also sogar 400-450W Nennleistung locker aus. Die Watt sind bei Netzteilen auf mehrere "Leitungen" verteilt, und bei guten Modellen passt die Verteilung. Bei schwachen Modellen hast Du manchmal auf der einen Leitung sehr viel übrig, was aber nix nutzt, wenn auf der zweiten Leitung Strombedarf ist - daher sollte ein "billiges" Netzteil mehr Watt "haben" - zudem sind bei guten Modellen die Watt auch auf Dauer stabil garantiert - billige werben manchmal mit zB 500W, schaffen das aber nur kurz wenige Sekunden, auf Dauer aber stabil nicht mal 350W. Daher wird halt immer viel zu viel empfohlen bei den Watt-Werten, weil man nicht ne Liste mit dutzenden Modellen aufstellen will, sondern weiß: selbst ein schlechtes Modell reicht, wenn es zB 600W hat.


----------



## Shredhead (3. Oktober 2013)

Abzocke. Baut man sich den Rechner selbst, kostet der grad mal 970€!
Prozessor:
http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4570-bx80646i54570-a931005.html
170€
GPU:
http://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-gtx-770-ne5x77001042-1045f-a953269.html
325€
Mainboard:
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-h87-hd3-a948180.html
80€
SSD:
http://geizhals.de/adata-premier-pro-sp900-128gb-asp900s3-128gm-c-a741141.html
80€
HDD:
http://geizhals.de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-1tb-st1000dm003-a686480.html
50€
RAM:
http://geizhals.de/corsair-valueselect-dimm-kit-8gb-cmv8gx3m2a1600c11-a838493.html
65€
Netzteil:
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l7-530w-atx-2-3-l7-530w-bn106-a448489.html
55€
CPU-Kühler:
http://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-scinf-1000-a213792.html
40€
Gehäuse:
http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-r4-titanium-grey-fd-ca-def-r4-ti-a812618.html
90€
Optisches LW:
http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-gh24ns95-schwarz-gh24ns95-auaa10b-a864897.html
15€

Macht zusammen 970€ (alles aufgerundet). Wenn man Versand oder Preisaufschläge einrechnet, um alles aus wenigen Quellen zu beziehen, kommt man trotzdem mit 1000€ weg, Ersparnis von 300 Euro!
Man kann noch mehr sparen, wenn man alte Teile aus seinem vorherigen Rechner mitnimmt, z.B. RAM, Festplatten oder Netzteil.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (4. Oktober 2013)

Sorry Pcgames, aber der ist völlig überteuert!

Was soll das? Kommt mal wieder runter...


----------



## leckmuschel (10. Oktober 2013)

i5 ... wenn watchdogs schon nen i7 3er generation benötigt.. bietet mal was für das geld !


----------



## Romim (10. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nee nee, das passt schon. So ein PC verbraucht im Maximum nicht mehr als 300-350W, bei nem Markennetzteil reichen da also sogar 400-450W Nennleistung locker aus. Die Watt sind bei Netzteilen auf mehrere "Leitungen" verteilt, und bei guten Modellen passt die Verteilung. Bei schwachen Modellen hast Du manchmal auf der einen Leitung sehr viel übrig, was aber nix nutzt, wenn auf der zweiten Leitung Strombedarf ist - daher sollte ein "billiges" Netzteil mehr Watt "haben" - zudem sind bei guten Modellen die Watt auch auf Dauer stabil garantiert - billige werben manchmal mit zB 500W, schaffen das aber nur kurz wenige Sekunden, auf Dauer aber stabil nicht mal 350W. Daher wird halt immer viel zu viel empfohlen bei den Watt-Werten, weil man nicht ne Liste mit dutzenden Modellen aufstellen will, sondern weiß: selbst ein schlechtes Modell reicht, wenn es zB 600W hat.


 

vielen dank für die infos ich wollte mir in den nächsten tagen eine gtx 770 und ein neues netzteil kaufen ich dachte an dieses netzteilhttp://www.amazon.de/quiet-Pure-Power-L8-CM-630W-Netzteil/dp/B005JRGVBQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1380374382&sr=8-4&keywords=netzteile den bewertungen nach taugt das etwas was meinst du? scheinst dich mit der materie gut auszukennen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Oktober 2013)

Romim schrieb:


> vielen dank für die infos ich wollte mir in den nächsten tagen eine gtx 770 und ein neues netzteil kaufen ich dachte an dieses netzteilhttp://www.amazon.de/quiet-Pure-Power-L8-CM-630W-Netzteil/dp/B005JRGVBQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1380374382&sr=8-4&keywords=netzteile den bewertungen nach taugt das etwas was meinst du? scheinst dich mit der materie gut auszukennen


 
Er würde wohl wiederholen, dass ein 630W-Netzteil übertrieben ist.


----------



## Romim (10. Oktober 2013)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Er würde wohl wiederholen, dass ein 630W-Netzteil übertrieben ist.


 

Dass das von der watt zahl her nicht nötig wäre ist mir auch klar mir ging es eher darum ob das auch von der qualität gut ist


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (19. Dezember 2013)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Abzocke. Baut man sich den Rechner selbst, kostet der grad mal 970€!...Ersparnis von 300 Euro!


Windows ist inklusive, das wird gerne bei solchen Auflistungen unterschlagen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2013)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Windows ist inklusive, das wird gerne bei solchen Auflistungen unterschlagen.


 
Oder der Zusammenbau oder die Transportkosten wenn man von 50 verschiedenen Anbietern bestellt
Das Größte Problem der Nasen ist einfach, das die einfach immer zuviele Inhaltliche Fehler machen bei ihrem lauten rumjammern


----------



## ChristianKnacki (19. Dezember 2013)

ich hab für 70€ mehr vor ein paar Tagen einen wesentlich besseren PC (Core I7 4770, 16GB RAM, Geforce GTX 780, 1000GB Hybrid-HDD, MSI Z87 G45) zusammenbauen lassen beim örtlichen Hardware-Händler. Der Vergleich hat sich gelohnt, bei Alternate hätte ich knapp 100 Euro nochmal draufgelegt.


----------



## battschack (9. Januar 2014)

Alternate ist auch nimmer das laden was es mal war finde ich. Früher nur dort bestellt jetz würde ich nicht mal mehr ein gummi kaufen dort.


----------



## interpol21 (10. Januar 2014)

hallo. eine frage. ich habe oben genannten rechner. verbaut ist eine gigabyte windforce gtx 770 oc. nun zu meiner frage. reicht mein netzteil für sli aus? oder sollte man sich lieber gleich eine gtx 780 kaufen und sli sparen. wo kommt man günstiger bei weg? vielen dank


----------



## firewing (10. Januar 2014)

Alternate ist wirklich nicht mehr, was es mal war. Die können den Rechner nicht mal mit Windows 7 liefern. "Wir können das nur so liefern, wie es aufgeführt ist".
Das war auch mal anders.


----------



## Denis10 (10. Januar 2014)

Es stört mich schon länger, auch in der Printausgabe der PC Games, dass sich Anzeigen optisch manchmal gar nicht von normalen Artikeln unterscheiden. Lediglich das Wort Anzeige steht dabei, meist ganz klein ganz oben.

Von einer Redaktion erwarte ich, dass sofort klar erkennbar ist, was "echte" Berichte sind und was Anzeigen. Bitte jetzt nicht damit argumentieren, Anzeigen brauchen wir zur Kostendeckung. Klar braucht man Anzeigen. Dann aber fair und sofort als solche erkennbar. Bei anderen (Online) Redaktionen ist das doch auch so.


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Januar 2014)

> hallo. eine frage. ich habe oben genannten rechner. verbaut ist eine  gigabyte windforce gtx 770 oc. nun zu meiner frage. reicht mein netzteil  für sli aus? oder sollte man sich lieber gleich eine gtx 780 kaufen und  sli sparen. wo kommt man günstiger bei weg? vielen dank



Also wenn die GTX 770 irgendwann mal nicht mehr ausreicht, gibt es neue, leistungsstarke Karten. Da lohnt sich dann eine zweite 770 eigentlich nicht mehr. Bei der 780 ist der Aufpreis höher als die Mehrleistung zur 770.


----------



## interpol21 (10. Januar 2014)

ok, danke. aber wie ist es mit dem netzteil? hätte es ausgereicht?


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Januar 2014)

Normalerweise schon, ja


----------



## Shredhead (16. Januar 2014)

Schade, dass ich deinen "Beitrag" erst jetzt sehe. Vielleicht solltest du meinen Post nochmal lesen, denn ich habe den Versand durchaus berücksichtigt. Hauptsache erstmal meckern, was?
Als Laie habe ich einen neuen Rechner an einem Nachmittag zusammengebaut, ein Profi macht das in einer Stunde. Ein neues Windorf kostet um die 35 €, aber da ich ja bereits eine Lizenz besitze, brauche ich das gar nicht. Und selbst wenn, das und der Zusammenbau rechtfertigt noch lange nicht den Preis!


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. Januar 2014)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich deinen "Beitrag" erst jetzt sehe. Vielleicht solltest du meinen Post nochmal lesen, denn ich habe den Versand durchaus berücksichtigt. Hauptsache erstmal meckern, was?
> Als Laie habe ich einen neuen Rechner an einem Nachmittag zusammengebaut, ein Profi macht das in einer Stunde. Ein neues Windorf kostet um die 35 €, aber da ich ja bereits eine Lizenz besitze, brauche ich das gar nicht. Und selbst wenn, das und der Zusammenbau rechtfertigt noch lange nicht den Preis!


 
Dafür bekommst du deine Sachen von ebenso vielen Händlern wie Teile im pc stecken. Dann hast du wahrscheinlich immer den billigsten Anbieter ausgewählt, der nicht immer vertrauenswürdig ist (nur Vorkasse,...). Wenn man alles von alternate oder hardwareversand beziehen würde, wohlgemerkt über geizhals, wird es wieder teurer. Oder von mir aus dem billigsten Shop der Nachnahme oder PayPal anbietet.
Natürlich ist man selbst mit Windows und Transport dann noch unter dem Angebot.

*in das Angebot fließen aber ein:*

Zeit der Leute, sie sich das überlegen. Das ist ein service, ihr könnt einfach kaufen und der pc kommt.
Natürlich der zusammenbauen.
Der pc kommt komplett als fertig pc, der Laie hat es einfacher mit Garantieansprüchen, etc und so weiter 

Dafür ist der Preis ok. Wenn ich natürlich selber gut bescheid weiß, und Einen Nachmittag investieren kann und will und es mir nichts ausmacht bei defekten das Problem zu lokalisieren und Teile zu zig Herstellern zu schicken, komme ich natürlich billiger weg. Deshalb ist das aber noch lange keine "abzocke"


----------



## interpol21 (19. Januar 2014)

ist das verbaute Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 SLI fähig? ich glaube nicht oder? weil es nur einen 16x PCI slot hat oder irre ich mich?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Januar 2014)

interpol21 schrieb:


> ist das verbaute Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 SLI fähig? ich glaube nicht oder? weil es nur einen 16x PCI slot hat oder irre ich mich?


 
Es hat zwei PCIe Slots, ist aber nur für Crossfire lizensiert, dass heißt nur für AMD Karten. Allerdings läuft die erste mit 16xSpeed, die zweite nur mit 4x.


----------



## Shredhead (20. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Dafür bekommst du deine Sachen von ebenso vielen Händlern wie Teile im pc stecken. Dann hast du wahrscheinlich immer den billigsten Anbieter ausgewählt, der nicht immer vertrauenswürdig ist (nur Vorkasse,...). Wenn man alles von alternate oder hardwareversand beziehen würde, wohlgemerkt über geizhals, wird es wieder teurer. Oder von mir aus dem billigsten Shop der Nachnahme oder PayPal anbietet.
> Natürlich ist man selbst mit Windows und Transport dann noch unter dem Angebot.
> 
> *in das Angebot fließen aber ein:*
> ...


 
Du bekommst die Teile zu dem von mir genannten Preis aus maximal 3 Quellen, wovon eine auch noch Amazon ist, wo du nicht mal Versand bezahlen musst. Was die Garantie angeht gebe ich dir zum Teil Recht, allerdings haben Garantien auf Einzelteile eben auch ihre Vorteile, ich muss dann nicht den gesamten PC einschicken, sondern kann ihn eventuell mit alten Teilen erstmal weiter nutzen. Die Arbeitszeit der Leute, die das Ding zusammenstellen, verteilt sich auf alle Verkäufe und ist absolut marginal. Desweiteren musst du bedenken, dass der Anbieter die Einzelteile nochmal extra billig bekommt, weil er en gros und als Händler bestellt, rechne mit 66 - 80% dessen, was wir als Normalsterbliche zahlen. Deshalb bleibe ich dabei, Abzocke und es ist es einfach nicht wert. 
Wer keinerlei Kenntnisse hat kann zu einem kleinen Computerladen seiner Wahl gehen, die Einzelteile bestellen und den Rechner zusammenbauen lassen. Mein Dealer nimmt einen Aufpreis von ca. 80 Euro für ein Komplettsystem inkl. Installation des Betriebssystems. Sein Gewinn sind die 80 € und das, was er als Händlerrabatt bekommt. Das wäre es mir zum Beispiel wert.


----------



## interpol21 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt folgende grafikkarte geholt: https://www.alternate.de/Gainward/GeForce_GTX_780_Phantom_GLH,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1088379/?
da müsste das netzteil doch ohne weiteres mitamachen oder? der rechner verbraucht bei leistungsaufnahme 284 watt. also ja ist das doch genug oder, weil im datenblatt ein 600w netztteil empfohlen wird. vielen dank für eure hilfe! ihr seid spitze


----------



## Chronik (23. Januar 2014)

Entschuldigt das ich frage aber wieso stattet ihr (PCGames) diesen PC mit Windows 8 aus? Versteh ich nicht, das beste Betriebssystem mit dem man Spielen kann ist doch z.Z. Win 7 (Meine Meinung). Naja und aus eurern Website-Name (PCGames) asoziere ich das ihr auch viel spielt.
PCGH die machen wenigstens noch richtige Gamer PCs (mit Windows 7!!!)


----------



## Enisra (23. Januar 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Entschuldigt das ich frage aber wieso stattet ihr (PCGames) diesen (eure) PCs mit Windows 8 aus? Versteh ich nicht, das beste Betriebssystem mit dem Spielen kann ist doch z.Z. Win 7 (Meine Meinung). Naja und aus eurern Website-Name (PCGames) asoziere ich das ihr auch viel spielt.
> PCGH die machen wenigstens noch richtige Gamer PCs (mit Windows 7!!!)


 
also jetzt wird´s echt mal langsam lächerlich und das "meine Meinung" dazu zu kritzeln macht´s auch nicht besser
Eigentlich entlarvt dich das nur, das hier anderen deine "Meinung" *aufdrücken *willst


----------



## Dimalex (21. Februar 2014)

Ich kann nur bestätigen.Wenn Alternate einen fertigen Rechner verkauft, dann sollte der mindestens günstiger sein, als die Einzelteile die bei Alternate wiederum gekauft werden.Wie kann man das erklären, dass selbst bei Alternate gekaufte Komponente aus den besagte Rechner zusammen gebaut wurde, dass die nicht mehr kosten als der fertiger Rechner(meist günstiger)?


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. April 2014)

Gerade bestellt, das Teil. Thx pcgames


----------

